# How do i make my flapjack softer ?



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2014)

Cook it for less time ?
Don't store it in the fridge ?
I just don't know


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

Less dry ingredients and more wet ingredients?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

Don't put them in the fridge. Put them in a container and store in a cool, not cold place. And they dont store for long. Home made cakes never do. Eat within a couple of days. If they are still hard, try less cooking time, but only by about 5 minutes no more.


----------



## cbs (15 Apr 2014)

More fat (butter) is the answer. I use gluten free oats as some of my children are Coeliac and I always had problems with flapjacks being far too hard. I found that increasing the amount of butter over the recipe amount made a lot of difference...


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2014)

More butter
Less oats
Tupperware
Got it !


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

If your flap jacks aren't falling apart because they are dry then you probably have the right combination and weight of Ingredients.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> If your flap jacks aren't falling apart because they are dry then you probably have the right combination and weight of Ingredients.


Hmmm so Tupperware alone will solve my flapjack problems ?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmmm so Tupperware alone will solve my flapjack problems ?


It might do. Try It first. Then if they are going hard, try less cooking time by 5 mins. A process of elimination is often needed with these things. Trial and error as they say. Take it one thing at a time . otherwise you won't know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Apr 2014)

Maybe replace some of the butter with an oil that is liquid at room/fridge temperature? Eg olive oil.


----------



## John Shingler (15 Apr 2014)

I want to make mine softer and I was gonna add more golden syrup in place of sugar to mine next time I made them.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

John Shingler said:


> I want to make mine softer and I was gonna add more golden syrup in place of sugar to mine next time I made them.



That would work, but be careful. Don't add to much or they, will be rather errrr limp no pun intended, and they could be a bit mushy.


----------



## Spinney (15 Apr 2014)

I add a mashed banana to mine. Probably means they won't keep quite as long (but that's never a problem! )


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

Spinney said:


> I add a mashed banana to mine. Probably means they won't keep quite as long (but that's never a problem! )



I've never tried that.


----------



## cbs (15 Apr 2014)

John Shingler said:


> I want to make mine softer and I was gonna add more golden syrup in place of sugar to mine next time I made them.



I tried that and it made no difference - as you cook it, the more sugar there is, the more it caramelises and makes it harder in my experience.

Not that I am an expert cook, but I have spent quite some time making flapjacks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never tried that.


I have and recommend it. But I did find my flapjacks weren't crunchy enough! (We're never all happy at the same time....)


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have and recommend it. But I did find my flapjacks weren't crunchy enough! (We're never all happy at the same time....)



That is very true indeed.


----------



## MikeG (15 Apr 2014)

Dates are the answer, folks. They don't caramalise like sugar and syrup. There's a nice little recipe in the other thread......


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the tips . I'm going to try another batch today and give some of them a go . I think I will leave out the dates though


----------



## MikeG (16 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks for the tips . I'm going to try another batch today and give some of them a go . I think I will leave out the dates though


Cooked in cakes, biscuits etc, dates are virtually undetectable other than by giving a softer, chewy texture to the final product. They break down in the cooking process and spread themselves evenly throughout the mixture, taking the place of refined sugar.


----------



## citybabe (18 Apr 2014)

Turn the oven down by 10degrees. 
I now cook mine at 180 degrees for 20 mins instead of 190


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2014)

Dunk the hard flapjacks in your tea/coffee/brandy!


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2014)

I tried adding the dates as recommended above. Great idea  thanks


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Apr 2014)

I made the last batch too soft and lost half a jack at the top of box hill


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I made the last batch too soft and lost half a jack at the top of box hill



Oops. Never mind. Have another go.


----------



## montage (21 Apr 2014)

Obvious answer is use a meat tenderizer


----------



## winjim (21 Apr 2014)

citybabe said:


> Turn the oven down by 10degrees.
> I now cook mine at 180 degrees for 20 mins instead of 190


I do mine cooler, but longer. 150 for 30-40 mins.


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Apr 2014)

Maybe cook in a smaller tin so you get a thicker depth of mixture? Some of the ones I've seen in cafes look far too thin, hard and over-cooked for my taste. Mind you I wouldn't expect a flapjack to stay in one piece unsupported on a bike ride. I like a bit of softness in mine.

@MikeG I tried your date version yesterday. Very impressed. Thanks!


----------



## vorsprung (21 Apr 2014)

I find that the cooking time is critical. 2 or 3 minutes over - like a rock. 2 or 3 under - falls to bits in the back pocket
Here is my recipe


----------



## stephec (22 Apr 2014)

Have you tried sitting on them while you're riding?


----------



## RAYMOND (22 Apr 2014)

My flapjacks last a few weeks in a tub..just aswell as I make about 20 squares.
They are also firm but not hard, I only put them in the fridge for 1 hour to set the chocolate covering.
If yours are too hard then your probably flattening them down too much, I use the side of a knife to
flatten mine.


----------



## John Shingler (30 Jun 2014)

Now here's a thing ...yesterday I went started making a batch but had run short on the main ingredient ...the oats!! So rather than pop down to the shop and get some more, I improvised by adding crushed weetabix )

All mixed up looked ok albeit a tad dryer mix than usual and into the oven they went. Being of positive mind I thought I might have come up with a superior recipe. But no it wasn't. Unless you want your flapjacks to taste like a well know breakfast cereal I would advise against this. I have 20 or so to eat and I'm sure they will get eaten, but they're not quite the same ;(


----------



## Cubist (30 Jun 2014)

How about Honey in place of some of the golden syrup?


----------



## NorvernRob (30 Jun 2014)

Plenty of butter and plenty of golden syrup, chewy and soft as you like! It's all about the cooking time other than that, too long and it will go hard at the edges.

You can freeze it too, I always wrap squares in cling film and freeze them seperately. They'll last at least a couple of weeks like that, probably a lot longer.


----------



## stu9000 (1 Jul 2014)

Hungry now!!

Are there any low cholesterol alternatives to butter?


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jul 2014)

Dip it in tea.


----------



## NorvernRob (1 Jul 2014)

stu9000 said:


> Hungry now!!
> 
> Are there any low cholesterol alternatives to butter?



Butter isn't too bad as long as you don't eat it by the block.


----------



## Kins (1 Jul 2014)

http://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/techniquessubstitutions/a/nobutterbaking.htm

I tend to use half oil half butter in my recipes and/or use crushed fruit. 

Out of interest cherries are cheap in Tesco atm, so bought a few punnets to add to next lot of Jacks. I also sometimes make them with 2/3rds oats and 1/3 muesli if I have no fruit or dried fruit kickin about.

I also roll mine out and use a cutter so they are round and individual.


----------



## sheffgirl (1 Jul 2014)

I made flapjack with honey instead of golden syrup before, and added some banana and ground almond. Tasty and soft, not sure about transporting it in ones pocket though, I put it in a biscuittin and took it to work. it was wll received


----------

